

Cosmo – The Live Editing Single Page App CMS - JDDunn9
http://www.cosmocms.org/

======
angrymouse
The demo currently goes to an error page. I am guessing issues with load?

On Chrome, and this may just be a personal thing, but the font is hard to read
against the really clear white background. I don't normally mention these
things but it seems the thin font really doesn't stand out and it wasn't a
pleasurable experience.

Personally I would just tweak the font-weight as at 200 it is too low for me.

Luckily as I changed the font through Chrome Dev Tools, it kept my style
changes intact. A behavior I didn't expect to be honest

~~~
jordanddunn
We had received this from a few people over the past week, with different
browsers viewing the 200 to be too thin, we went ahead this morning and
updated the font to be 400 as the standard for the site so it will be more
legible for browsers going forward, sorry about the inconvenience.

The demo page is back up, was just slammed before.

------
tarminian
Firefox on Linux layout broken.

~~~
jordanddunn
Fix has been added to adjust the issue with firefox

